# Midtown Madness 3 - Can i run on Pc



## AMITAGARWAL02 (Nov 19, 2006)

Midtown Madness 3 - Can i run on Pc

I know it is for Platform: Xbox

But is there any way can i run Midtown Madness 3 on my pc
I have 3 GHZ and 2 Gb Memory

There are many intelligent people in this forum so i asked this question in this forum
Thanks for taking time to read .

But do reply


----------



## caleb (Nov 19, 2006)

AMITAGARWAL02 said:
			
		

> Midtown Madness 3 - Can i run on Pc
> 
> I know it is for Platform: Xbox
> 
> ...


 If they release the PC version YES otherwise NO


----------



## akshayt (Nov 19, 2006)

it all depends upon your graphic card.


----------



## AMITAGARWAL02 (Nov 20, 2006)

i was asking because there are emulators to run games on pc


----------



## caleb (Nov 20, 2006)

AMITAGARWAL02 said:
			
		

> i was asking because there are emulators to run games on pc


 In that case the answer is NO


----------



## AMITAGARWAL02 (Nov 23, 2006)

caleb said:
			
		

> In that case the answer is NO



thanks
but is there any way i can run the game on pc even low quality will do.


----------



## arjcool1 (Nov 26, 2006)

Maybe yes, i've downloaded one Xbox emulator  "Cxbx",but i tried 2 run a game ,a version of dead or alive,,but i was unable to run that game,,maybe that emulator is not successful or i am not able to do it's settings correctly.


----------



## caleb (Nov 26, 2006)

AMITAGARWAL02 said:
			
		

> thanks
> but is there any way i can run the game on pc even low quality will do.


 As on date you won't be able to play it but there are couple of emulators that a lot of people are talking about:
1. Cxbx
2. Xeon

...and here is what the Emulator Zone has to say about it:

Cxbx:
"This may not actually be an emulator to some people but everyone considers it one. Cxbx's goal is to convert a game from an Xbox executable to a native Windows executable. This may sound bold but it's already happening and in theory it's quite possible."

Xeon:
"This is an emulator for the X-BOX platform. Xeon runs only one commercial game and it is Halo NTSC version, it plays very roughly, the images are too slow to get in game, of course the emulator is still under development so let’s expect more for this great emulator." 

So going by Emulator Zone, they aren't really that great a help...so the answer to your question...sorry mate..is still a NO...maybe in near future you will be able to when the above emuloters are perfected or a new emulator comes in taht is capable of emulating Xbox games on to a PC.


----------



## AMITAGARWAL02 (Dec 12, 2006)

Emulator Is software thing or what is Emulator basically , because i see many of them
ALso What it ROM  that Emulator used . i tried playing ROM games with Emulator and graphics is like DOS . Not great at all.


----------

